

Alert HN: Exim being exploited in the wild - oomkiller

Just got bit by an Exim exploit on Slicehost.  I'm not sure, but I think Exim is installed by default in Centos 5.  Here is a link to the exploit, or at least a similar one http://www.exim.org/lurker/message/20101207.215955.bb32d4f2.en.html.  Please check all of your servers for Exim, and remove it ASAP.
======
madhouse
Or perhaps upgrade to a non-vulnerable version, which was released about a
week or two ago.

